# If you had a chance to borrow a cube.



## stevethecuber (Aug 15, 2009)

So,if u had a chance to borrow a cube from anyone.
Who's will it be and why.?


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 15, 2009)

Who's-id borrow yu's cube but i'd probably want the normal colour scheme
Why-because its my favourite speedcuber and a WR was set with that


----------



## Logan (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmmm. I have 2.

1. Tony Fisher because he has so many awesome mods that would be fun to play with.

or

2. Yu Nakajima because I wanna see how awesome his cubes are.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

I would borrow Monkeydude1313's back C4U DIY. I could set a new PB!


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 15, 2009)

someone actually bought Erik akkersdijk cube WR cube in e-bay for 1000+$.correct me if im wrong


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> 2. Yu Nakajima because I wanna see how awesome his cubes are.



i heard that his cubes are extremely tight 



does anyone want to borrow cubes from me?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 16, 2009)

Simple for me. A "Pi" modded V6. It's the only size cube not in my collection right now and I will not pay good money for a flawed out of the box V6 ever.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2009)

Erik's cube, but I probably will sometime in the future.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

ANYBODY with a black V-7 because I've wanted one for soo long, but was forced to buy a white...its nice too though.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2009)

cuberkid10 said:


> I would borrow Monkeydude1313's back C4U DIY. I could set a new PB!



Haha, the new generation is so obvious~

I would love to examine the inside of the nakajima model.
From the descriptions on twistypuzzle, im curious as to exactly the corners were drilled... and then emulate this on my own cubes....


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would borrow a petaminx, definitely, hands down. I am not sure how many there are, or who owns them, but I would like to just turn a face of it once.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I would borrow a petaminx, definitely, hands down. I am not sure how many there are, or who owns them, but I would like to just turn a face of it once.



I've solved one with a Roux approach, it's not that interesting to turn.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > I would borrow a petaminx, definitely, hands down. I am not sure how many there are, or who owns them, but I would like to just turn a face of it once.
> ...



LOL...just crushed his dreams!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



You didn't see it, did you?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 16, 2009)

Not a cube. But prob Patrick Jamesons magic just to see how lose it is, or David Woner's clock just too see how nice the knobs turn.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



No i have, never in person but it's kinda similar to "I've always wanted to go to Disney Land!!!!" ... "No thanks, it's pretty boring"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > bwatkins said:
> ...



No, you didn't get what I was saying, do you want me to point it out?


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Now i just feel retarded.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > bwatkins said:
> ...



Roux does not work on mega/giga/peta minx.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I've solved one with a Roux approach, it's not that interesting to turn.



When I said that I solved it with a Roux approach, I was being sarcastic (seeing as how it would be pretty pointless doing Roux on a petaminx). Because the first half of my sentance was sarcastic, it was implyed that the second part was too. Meaning that I have never solved, non-the-less even turned a petaminx. I'm sure that it would be cool though.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

ahh...i dont know enough about those yet...I sure am glad i used up all that space on the thread though!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> ahh...i dont know enough about those yet...I sure am glad i used up all that space on the thread though!



Do you get it now?


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

Ya definitely. Just wasn't thinkin.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> Ya definitely. Just wasn't thinkin.



Ok, it only made sense if you saw the "Roux" and "petaminx" in the same sentance.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha for sure...brain's kinda turned off tonight i guess.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> ha ha for sure...brain's kinda turned off tonight i guess.



What time is it there?


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

its only 11 but im normally asleep by 9 cuz i work 10 - 11 hour days.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> its only 11 but im normally asleep by 9 cuz i work 10 - 11 hour days.



Coool, it's midnight here, but for some reason I'm wide awake. Have fun working.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

haha for sure.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> haha for sure.



I enjoy being young .


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

lol...so did i then, the college bills came...enjoy it while you can man, you'l be glad your older, but miss the free time


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> lol...so did i then, the college bills came...enjoy it while you can man, you'l be glad your older, but miss the free time



I can't wait till I'm older, but at the same time, it's going to suck.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 16, 2009)

Rowe's 2x2, then drive an hour and a half and put it in his mailbox.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Rowe's 2x2, then drive an hour and a half and put it in his mailbox.



+1. Best answer yet.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 16, 2009)

i would borrow kickflips triacontetrahegron


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would borrow yu's cube just to see what it feels like.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2009)

cuberkid10 said:


> I would borrow Monkeydude1313's back C4U DIY. I could set a new PB!



:fp:


Probably something that Tony Fisher made. His puzzles always amaze me.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 10, 2009)

i wanna borrow Dan cohen's Black V-cube 7 and play with it,send it back to him and get the signature and keep it as a collector's item.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 10, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> someone actually bought Erik akkersdijk cube WR cube in e-bay for 1000+$.correct me if im wrong



I don't believe the sale ever went through.


----------



## Erik (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't give details, the transaction is in progress. The cube will leave my house soon I think/hope


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 10, 2009)

owww,i checked the e-bay link and it was not showing it.so i thought it was already sold.my bad


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2009)

Rowe Hessler's old 2x2 before it got stolen, definitely. 
Failing that, maybe one of Breandan's main speed cubes


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a few also. One of Stefan's megaminxes and Frank Morris's V6 are high on my list, but if I had to pick one, it would definitely be Dan Cohen's amazing white V5, which I'm pretty sure he doesn't even use anymore. That cube is the best thing I've ever felt.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to borrow Chris Tran's white Edison...just because I like white edisons.
Tomasz Zolnowski's WR 3x3 to feel what the cube is like.
Nakajima's cube so I know how he modded his.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 10, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I want to borrow Chris Tran's white Edison...just because I like white edisons.
> Tomasz Zolnowski's WR 3x3 to feel what the cube is like.
> Nakajima's cube so I know how he modded his.



LOL. 
I do believe that ummm, the edison is in the post.
It should arrive soon?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm.... definitely Dan's nicest 5x5, maybe 6x6, and definitely others, but those are at the top of my list.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gonna pick 2 different sized cubes because their sooo good.

Yu Nakajima's

4x4x4: That Eastsheen just looks.... AMAZING.

3x3x3: (One of?) his Rubik's DIY('s?).

Erik's main 4x4x4 and 3x3x3 seems just as cool, too.


----------

